# Installing Mac OS on new Hard Drive



## Mannix (Feb 1, 2008)

My hard drive recently died on my aluminum 15" g4 powerbook, 1.5ghz.  I decided to replace it myself, it seemed like an easy enough task; simple pull and plug.  The installation of the hardware was simple a 7200 rpm hitachi ata 100gb; compatible from what I read on OWC.com.  

I Basically need to know how to get an OS on a Brand NEW Hard Drive.  My specific problem is below:

When I turn on my machine, I get a small folder in the middle of the grey screen that flashes between having a "?" icon and the finder "Face" icon.  I figured I need to install from the mac os x CD.

I don't have the Panther CD that came w/ my comp so I borrowed the tiger CD from my sister who just got a MacBook.  With the disk 1 of 2 in my computer it loads to a screen with a large power button icon and a notice to restart the machine in 4/5 different languages.  Overlayed on this screen is a code script with little english but some understandable stuff saying I don't have the right driver(s), that it is "hanging in", "Panic".

Can I only load Panther on it?  I read something about some installers using 4 discs?  Any ideas would be helpful

PS: despite my profile I don't have any OS on the hard drive right now.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 1, 2008)

The Tiger disk your friend has got with her MacBook will not work - it's an OEM disk, working only on that generation of MacBooks. This likely causes the kernel panic you are experiencing. The code is has is based on Intel processors, and as yours is PPC, it is one more reason for it not working (as OEM disks have no reason for universal code).

You can install 10.3 the version that came with your Mac or newer, or 10.4 retail, or 10.5 retail build. If you have completely lost the 10.3 disks, I suggest getting 10.5, after making sure you have enough RAM for it (min 1 GB, the more the better). Retail disk, not ones bound with a Mac.


----------



## fryke (Feb 2, 2008)

For older machines I recommend 10.3.9 or 10.4.11. Leopard is too resource-intensive for older hardware. You're getting more out of the hardware with 10.3/10.4.


----------



## RickO (Apr 22, 2008)

Hello.. We just installed a new hard drive on an Imac G4.  We are seeing the alternating face and question mark in the folder on the gray screen.  We have mac os x cd 1-4; When we put cd1 in the drive and power cycle the unit holding down the "c" key, nothing happens for 10-15 seconds, then the cd pops open.  That's it.. Not sure what that is telling us and what we need to do next.  We're experienced WXP users and relatively new to the mac.


----------



## Bitflux (May 21, 2010)

You need to format the harddisk before you can install OSX on it.

I bought a solid state disc to see if i could boost the mac but i ran into the usual stuff - no boot only a blinking image of a folder with a questionmark.

I was lucky to have a portable 2.5" USB disk, ripped it open and disconnected the SATA to USB interface from it and connected it to my SD. Then connected it to my working mac and OSX found it. i was then able to format it with journaling enabled.

I then proceeded to put the disk in my mac and booted on the installation DVD by holding down C (can never remember if its C og the mac key).

The mac is up and running and im right now transferring my Timemachine backup to it.

Bitflux


----------

